# Test Enanthate



## BigDyl (Feb 15, 2007)

What's better, 1 injection a week or 2?  And why?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 15, 2007)

Depends on the dose. When I was doing 3 and 400 a week, I just did one. At 500 and above, two. For me, it's mostly the pain of a 500mg Test E shot. Ouuucchhhh


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 15, 2007)

The shot itself doesn't hurt for me.  It's the next 6 days afterwards that do.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 15, 2007)

That's what I'm referring to. The needle isn't painful, just an annoyance, but injecting 500mg of Test E at once sounds like hell for a month.


----------



## The big guy (Feb 20, 2007)

I usually pin once a week, but I use 1000mgs so I split it up into 2 shots, but on the same day, I don't worry about blood levels bring more stable with 2 shots a week, I such a long ester I think once a week is fine. I never saw much of a difference.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 20, 2007)

The big guy said:


> I usually pin once a week, but I use 1000mgs so I split it up into 2 shots, but on the same day, I don't worry about blood levels bring more stable with 2 shots a week, I such a long ester I think once a week is fine. I never saw much of a difference.



What do you do to control blood preasure @ 1000 mgs a week?


----------



## The big guy (Feb 20, 2007)

I take Cycle support, it is a good supp and some Hawthorne berry and Celery extract if needed, but my blood pressure get just a touch higher not to bad its my HDL and LDL I have to watch, which the Cycle support helps with that to, but in addition I take Fish oil caps 9 to 12 a day and Niacin 1500mgs a day, I will get blood work done in about 1 to 2 weeks. My cycle ended 3 weeks ago..


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 20, 2007)

The big guy said:


> I take Cycle support, it is a good supp and some Hawthorne berry and Celery extract if needed, but my blood pressure get just a touch higher not to bad its my HDL and LDL I have to watch, which the Cycle support helps with that to, but in addition I take Fish oil caps 9 to 12 a day and Niacin 1500mgs a day, I will get blood work done in about 1 to 2 weeks. My cycle ended 3 weeks ago..



I'm not sure how accurate my blood preasure monitor is.  It fits wayy to tight.  Maybe I need to get a smaller one because sometimes readings are all over the place.


I take 2 servings of cycle support a day, muti vitamin, potassium, 15 fish oils, sometimes aspirin.


What effect does Niacin have?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> I'm not sure how accurate my blood preasure monitor is.  It fits wayy to tight.  Maybe I need to get a smaller one because sometimes readings are all over the place.
> 
> 
> I take 2 servings of cycle support a day, muti vitamin, potassium, 15 fish oils, sometimes aspirin.
> ...



It raises your good cholesterol and helps lower your triglycerides.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 20, 2007)

The only 3 things I can find that have an effect on blood preasure are Hawthorn Berry, Celery Seed Extract, and Fish Oils to thin the blood (or aspirin)

It's hard for me to believe these things have THAT much of an effect.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not sure why you don't think stable test levels are important? Even at an 11 day half life, your levels will be all over the place. There's a calculator out there that really shows you how drastic the levels change. It might change your mind.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 20, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> The only 3 things I can find that have an effect on blood preasure are Hawthorn Berry, Celery Seed Extract, and Fish Oils to thin the blood (or aspirin)
> 
> It's hard for me to believe these things have THAT much of an effect.



When I had severe Hypertension my doc said potassium was extremely important in reducing BP.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 20, 2007)

largepkg said:


> When I had severe Hypertension my doc said potassium was extremely important in reducing BP.



How much potassium a day?


----------



## The big guy (Feb 20, 2007)

largepkg said:


> I'm not sure why you don't think stable test levels are important? Even at an 11 day half life, your levels will be all over the place. There's a calculator out there that really shows you how drastic the levels change. It might change your mind.



I have seen that calc and I don't know how accurate it is, and I'm 43 soon to be 44 sad to say lol, I have been using gear for over 20 years and I have not seen a dramatic difference between 1 shot a week or 2, actually I have not seen a difference at all in my gains, but that is me u can be different. I all use is long esters I'm old school that way and I am not into being a pin cushion with the short..lol


----------



## musclepump (Feb 20, 2007)

I've always done my Test once a week and never had problems. I prefer minimal pinning


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 20, 2007)

musclepump said:


> That's what I'm referring to. The needle isn't painful, just an annoyance, but injecting 500mg of Test E at once sounds like hell for a month.



I ran 600mg in one dose (3cc) for my second cycle...it never hurt that bad, but everyone is different.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 21, 2007)

lnvanry said:


> I ran 600mg in one dose (3cc) for my second cycle...it never hurt that bad, but everyone is different.





Are you sure it was real?


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 21, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Are you sure it was real?


  yeah...I'm sure

I had great results with it...and little water gain as well even when stacked with 40mg of dbol.

My only negative side the whole time was some minor shrinkage...and that rebounded quickly during PCT...I do have a small receeding hairline that is prolly genetic, but I wonder sometimes.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 21, 2007)

When I was using gear I liked 2 injections a week of Test E. I was weird in that I actually looked forward to injecting. It depended on the site, how sore it got. Quads were the worst, delts got slightly sore, and glutes not at all. Sounds like most of you guys are using test with high BA. Even prop didn't get me that sore, but I mixed it with small amounts of deca, so maybe that was why.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 21, 2007)

lnvanry said:


> yeah...I'm sure
> 
> I had great results with it...and little water gain as well even when stacked with 40mg of dbol.
> 
> My only negative side the whole time was some minor shrinkage...and that rebounded quickly during PCT...I do have a small receeding hairline that is prolly genetic, but I wonder sometimes.



I've been keeping an eye on my hair.  I have fina and spiro on hand in case it decides to start falling out.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 21, 2007)

Hair problems are predominantly genetic. If you don't have the genetic prowess to go bald, you're good to go.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 21, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Hair problems are predominantly genetic. If you don't have the genetic prowess to go bald, you're good to go.



I honestly don't know if I do or not.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 21, 2007)

I was doing twice...next time only going to do once....IMO if you are cycling for 10 weeks or more its not as important to do 2x a week.


----------



## 19-chief (Feb 28, 2007)

musclepump said:


> *Depends on the dose. When I was doing 3 and 400 a week, I just did one. At 500 and above, two. *


i would not be able to vote either way bc i do both and will continue to use both at different times. i'm not too hot on shooting more than 2cc at a time no matter how smooth the product... i'd much rather reduce the # of days between shots starting at 7 to 6 to 5, etc.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 6, 2007)

I've recently switched to 2x a week.

Rather it's 1 shot every 4 days as pirate recommended.


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 6, 2007)

if u could pin 7 days a week that would be the best, i personally have no problem pinning everyday and believe more pinning the better in terms of stable levels, with fast esters more important and less with long esters, but still once a week causes levels to be too unstable IMO, twice a week for e-cyp would be fine once i think isnt enough


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 6, 2007)

kicka19 said:


> if u could pin 7 days a week that would be the best, i personally have no problem pinning everyday and believe more pinning the better in terms of stable levels, with fast esters more important and less with long esters, but still once a week causes levels to be too unstable IMO, twice a week for e-cyp would be fine once i think isnt enough



I'm using test-e.  250mg every 4 days.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 6, 2007)

JerseyDevil said:


> When I was using gear I liked 2 injections a week of Test E. I was weird in that I actually looked forward to injecting. It depended on the site, how sore it got. Quads were the worst, delts got slightly sore, and glutes not at all. Sounds like most of you guys are using test with high BA. Even prop didn't get me that sore, but I mixed it with small amounts of deca, so maybe that was why.



If I remember correctly, you used one of the best for gear. That had alot to do with it. Too bad he is not around anymore.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 6, 2007)

dg806 said:


> If I remember correctly, you used one of the best for gear. That had alot to do with it. Too bad he is not around anymore.


 
Oh come on, spill the beans. Who?!?! 

Maybe in a PM?


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 6, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Oh come on, spill the beans. Who?!?!
> 
> Maybe in a PM?


----------



## musclepump (Mar 6, 2007)

BigDyl said:


>



Bite me. Hard


----------



## ZECH (Mar 7, 2007)

musclepump said:


> Oh come on, spill the beans. Who?!?!
> 
> Maybe in a PM?



Can't say. He was a friend of mine on the boards. Like I said, he is retired now. But still on the boards.


----------



## alexvega (Mar 7, 2007)

i use to do 500mg/week ,split two shots

i never  had high bp

i think i depent on the diet. i f  your diet is good your BP is normal.


----------

